# tres interruptores y un circuito



## calpe83 (Sep 24, 2006)

Algo muy sencillo que no se como hacer: necesito activar un circuito desde 3 puntos distintos con tres interruptores, se hacerlo con dos pero no con 3.
Seria como un circuito de alumbrado de una vivienda que se conmute desde 3 puntos pero no se como se hace.


----------



## natrix (Sep 24, 2006)

http://personal5.iddeo.es/javiarias/Electri5.htm


----------



## calpe83 (Sep 28, 2006)

Muchas gracias natrix esto es justo lo que andaba buscando, no conocia la existencia de estos interruptores de cruce.


----------

